# 4 months shots free to play!!!!



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo-bo is getting his last round of shots today and his 4 month bday is wednesday!!! we are going to the dog park to celebrate and then the dog beach at Ft. Desoto Park in Florida sunday!!!!!

i can't wait!!!!

Ruin or Rubyroo if you guys are in the area stop by!!! If not i'd love to schedule a play date with a fellow V! thanks!!!

whooo hooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Just shot you a message before I read this, haha.

What dog park are you heading to? If you go to the Vinoy park I can meet you there, we live three blocks away!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

For his first dog park visit? I'm in Brandon there is one local but sunday we plan on taking him to the Desoto beach!!!! 

I am not sure where that vinoy is but i'll google it. If it's not next to me i don't know where anything is down here!!!! 

Can't wait to get together with another high energy dog!!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

The Vinoy dog park is on 7th Ave North and Bay Shore Dr. in St. Pete. It's a great big park with lots of running room and friendly dogs and people. I wasn't sure of where you were at exactly.

We were at the Desoto beach a few days ago and might just come out on Sunday too. It will probably be busy and Malcolm was prone to be everywhere he shouldn't be hahaha. We spent a fair amount of time on the leash digging holes. There is a fenced in park there too with lots of space also.

Where is your park located? I might grab Malcolm and make a drive down today to join you guys if you'd like. I need to get out of the house, for a lot of reasons, haha.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

well st pete is a drive but sooner or later i'd love to come over!

I was told there was a dog park by me off of MLK behind a race trac gas station. I have to google it again, lol...like i said...i can get lost on the way home from work if i don't pay attention!

We'd love to hang out there if you make it over. I get off work about 3:00 , home by 3:30 would be at the park by like 4:30 i'd think.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish I could convince you to come down here, our park is beautiful! And BIG!

I'm having a hard time finding the address for yours. Once you do, let me know.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looney said:


> Laszlo-bo is getting his last round of shots today and his 4 month bday is wednesday!!! we are going to the dog park to celebrate and then the dog beach at Ft. Desoto Park in Florida sunday!!!!!
> 
> i can't wait!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are planning to reward yourself, not the dog. 
Sorry, I would stick to cats, if I were you.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

okay you twisted my arm...i guess his bday and his FIRST park visit should include a V right? I'll get directions and if nothing comes up we'll be there.

if you shoot me a PM i'll give you my number to text and whatnot.

i'll google for directions, my wife is good with directions she'll get me in the right direction. 8)


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > Laszlo-bo is getting his last round of shots today and his 4 month bday is wednesday!!! we are going to the dog park to celebrate and then the dog beach at Ft. Desoto Park in Florida sunday!!!!!
> ...


Excuse me? I want to FINALLY take my best friend that has been limited to known healthy dogs and my yard to experience the freedom of running amuck with a fellow dog and NOW better yet a fellow V. How is that for me? Sure i'll love to see him happy and running with other dogs but i don't get your comment. I really hope i read it wrong because it semi upsets me that you would just say something like that. I do have a cat and he is super cool as well. We do special things for him too.
How is packing a dog, water, treats, toys ect. into my 2 seater 350z and driving 45 minutes across the bridge a reward to me??? please please eloborate for me.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would HIGHLY recommend against taking him to an actual dog park. One of my friends used to take her beagle to dog parks and he contracted canine papillomas from another dog. (http://www.nzymes.com/store/pc/symptomChkrResults.asp?condition_id=1957) He had to be kept away from other dogs until the last one fell off (it took months). People who take their dogs to "dog parks" usually aren't responsible dog owners (not so, in your case, of course) and their dogs have all kinds of issues from aggression to illness. 

Find a nice, open space where you can meet up with some other responsible dog owners (don't have to be Vs!) for your baby to play off-leash.  You want all of his experiences to be good ones at this age and the best way for that to happen is to avoid dog parks.

Also, many adult dogs hate puppies and will attack them... you don't want to risk your little boy getting hurt.

Just my 2 cents. 8)


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Well i'm that guy that's worried if his dog hicups too much so i'm a bit scared of letting him out into the world so thanks SO much (JK!) for making my heart pound. I can't not let him do things because of "what'if's". I Ruin and Rubyroo go there so i'm going to to listen to Ruin and take my chances..
thanks for looking out for us though....*(semi worried)* now....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter if you meet Vs or chase cats. You don't let the dog's immune system catch up with the shots. What is the purpose of vaccinating your dog?
What threefsh explained!

Besides, your dog needs socialization. If you missed the meaning of it I can tell you it's not about letting the dog loose with other dogs.
It means introducing the dog to different environments and distractions and having the dog under control and focused on you, not the environment.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> Doesn't matter if you meet Vs or chase cats. You don't let the dog's immune system catch up with the shots. What is the purpose of vaccinating your dog?
> What threefsh explained!
> 
> Besides, your dog needs socialization. If you missed the meaning of it I can tell you it's not about letting the dog loose with other dogs.
> It means introducing the dog to different environments and distractions and having the dog under control and focused on you, not the environment.


my dog is super socialized, who the F are you buddy? The v police. Take a chill pill and get off my ****! I've been waiting to let him play other pups when he was of age...why are you attacking me? I've done the Scavenger list and all that jazz i'm not retarded FFS! You need to BTFO bro'! I was told by the vet after his last round of shots he was free and clear to go play. I've been waiting for this so he can meet other "strange" dogs and now a few V's, so why are down on me? I've taken him to safe dogs, i've had safe dogs over to my house. I've had babies, children, old ppl, wheelchairs, motor scooters for disabled ppl......fire trucks, downtown, Olympians i could go on but i feel no need to. I'm doing exactly what is right for my dog and really don't like your implications as if i don't know how to raise a puppy. I'd like you to not post in my topics anymore, you make me not want to be part of this forum. I will do the same for you .


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good luck, you'll need it.
agreed


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> Well i'm that guy that's worried if his dog hicups too much so i'm a bit scared of letting him out into the world so thanks SO much (JK!) for making my heart pound. I can't not let him do things because of "what'if's". I Ruin and Rubyroo go there so i'm going to to listen to Ruin and take my chances..
> thanks for looking out for us though....*(semi worried)* now....


You're free to make your own choices, I just wanted to make sure you were aware of the dangers of dog parks. I avoid them at all costs. One dog park by me actually had several dogs die from rat poison some despicable person left at the park. If you do end up taking him, don't let him drink from the communal water dishes. Diseases spread through that kind of stuff the easiest.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Looney said:
> 
> 
> > Well i'm that guy that's worried if his dog hicups too much so i'm a bit scared of letting him out into the world so thanks SO much (JK!) for making my heart pound. I can't not let him do things because of "what'if's". I Ruin and Rubyroo go there so i'm going to to listen to Ruin and take my chances..
> ...


I understand that and thats why I said thanks for looking out. 
Datacan you seem like a real .... Good luck with your own life I think you need it. Again just stay out of my posts. Thank you.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to sound naive but what is a 'dog park?'. I'm from uk and don't think they exist here. I've heard mixed reviews about them from the forum and was interested to know more about them.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dog parks are areas designated specifically for use by dogs and their owners (nonexclusively – non-dog owners usually can use the parks, too). Many allow off-leash activities. They can be anything from a small grass area designated for potty breaks, to an open field for training, to a fenced field, to an actual island. Some dog parks have water stations, some have disposal stations, some have baggies provided for picking up after your dog, and some have none of the above. 

For people who have limited yard space or live in a neighborhood without other dogs, dog parks can be a good routine place to visit. Like most public places, they can be anything from clean with nice people to nasty with mean people. Also like most public places, it depends on when you go. And again, like most public places, the onus is on you to think in terms of safety and good hygiene.

I have been to one park where people stood around and let the dogs do whatever they wanted and didn’t routinely pick up after them. Disgusting place. I have also been to some where you will not find a dropping anywhere because the regulars carry extra bags and pick up any inadvertent leavings. I usually go to one early in the morning on weekends. The people are all walking or playing with their dogs. They are interested in proper socialization, so when approaching someone else they always ask if the dogs can play. Usually they are happy to share stories and references about local day care, dog walkers, trainers, and boarding. Later in the morning the coffee-in-hand crowd appears and the dogs are left to the attitude of ‘let them work it out’. I leave when these folks appear. 

Looney – Savannah and I had a blast when she finally got the green light from the vet after her last shot. We were everywhere! Congratulations and enjoy the freedom!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! No we don't have such things in the UK but we do have some unofficial 'dog fields..' where everyone takes their dogs.. Ours is a big field near the hospital.

Your comment about 'coffee in hand' people made me laugh... We get those too! Only instead of a coffee it's a mobile phone!! 

Looney hope you and lazslo have a great time and he gets to burn off some of that puppy energy ;D. H loves going for walks in the fields with me, his favoutrite activity is charging up and down river banks!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Alas our hopes were dashed. The vet said to be safe to wait 10 days for the Boosters to kick in. So we went home and played in the yard and trained and played in the yard and slept and played in the yard and ate........

He's met 8-10 dogs of sizes and age so far but it would have been cool to sit there and watch him run free!!! But safer than sorry i guess.

I'll set up some more in house puppy dates till' then.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't mean to rub it in Looney, but tomorrow we're away for 5 days in the middle of nowhere with 2 other V's and a GWP.. :


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, it is what it is. He'll have to wait to meet his buddies for another week or so......

Better safe than sorry, he's my baby i'd feel horrible if he got sick. :-[


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Gutted  don't worry time will pass quickly and better safe than sorry! Sounds like he's met lots of dogs already so sure he will be fine. 

What surprised me was how rough viszlas are when they play together! When h met his big 'cousin' it looked like a scene from ultimate fighting...


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

4 months, + 10 days seems really long to me. 
Sure, nobody wants their dog to get sick, but pups catch things and their immune systems grow to protect them. 

Mischa was in the woods with a pack of V's at 10 or 11 weeks old, and lives to tell the tale... ;D 
She was an extreme pup, and if not for her V bud's to tire her, we might not have survived it! 


she's learning just how fast she's suppose to run here:


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

That was a great day.
She's an exception to the rule though ;D
And yes, she was a trooper and still is. 8)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Mischa said:


> 4 months, + 10 days seems really long to me.
> Sure, nobody wants their dog to get sick, but pups catch things and their immune systems grow to protect them.
> 
> Mischa was in the woods with a pack of V's at 10 or 11 weeks old, and lives to tell the tale... ;D
> She was an extreme pup, and if not for her V bud's to tire her, we might not have survived it!


Riley started going on her first V walks at 12 weeks, but I know all the V owners are responsible and have their dogs healthy and UTD on vaccinations!  I don't trust dog park people.

Here's a pic of her on her first walk at Half Moon Bay (she's the little midget in the pink harness, in case you couldn't tell.  )


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is little Mischa I believe a week after she was brought home....right guys?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup 1 week after we brought her home.
Janice won't ever let me forget because I had to work that weekend, leaving her all alone with Satan's minion! hahahahha


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, she was an unruly little thing


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Looney*, I too think 4 months is quite the wait. We took Sophie out and about to meet people and other safe dogs pretty much when we got her at 12 weeks. There is NO WAY Sophie would just run around the back yard with another puppy and be good. No, she was really hard to tire out... extremely lively and energetic! The little Pacsirta is out meeting other dogs too, and I am discovering she gets "fresh" with small dogs, except for this one tiny chihuahua (go figure  ) Big dogs she just LOVES them! I am glad to discover her dislike for smaller dogs now and work on it as early as possible. I do hope Laszlo can go out soon and make new friends! I would suggest to visit the dog park few times a week at different times without the little guy just to observe the dogs in there and the dynamic in general. I sometimes take Sophie to a dog park nearby, and she has a great time with two Rhodesians, but sometimes the atmosphere gets really "iffy" there, and I just leave. 

*Mischa*, she is soooooo cute! Little Ms. Wrinke!! ;D


----------

